# Thrips.



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't know how I made two copies of the same thread.
Can someone delete this one, please??


----------



## John M (Jul 2, 2015)

You can delete it. Use the "Edit" button at the bottom right of your first post. The "Edit" button will be there only for about 2 days. When it's gone, then you cannot edit your post or delete the thread. If you get to it before the 48 hours are up, you'll have a choice to simply edit the text or photo links that you posted; or at the bottom, in the right corner, you'll see a "delete" box. Click that and then, on the left side, you'll get two radio buttons; one says "Do Not Delete Message" and the other says: "Delete Message". Click on the latter and then click on the button on the bottom right side that says: Delete this Message". That post and all the ones after it (the whole thread), will then be gone.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you for help, but I do not see delete option anywhere. 
Edit clicked, and then I have three options, edit, advanced ( I clicked this and there is still no delete option there), and cancel.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2015)

yes. use pesticide. The larval form is the worst!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, I wouldn't say worst, but I think I know what you mean.
They really know how to eat, to say the least. lol

Juveniles at least don't fly, but harder to see when there are not in big numbers as they are light yellow colored.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jul 4, 2015)

And for one you see there's the hords lurking you can't…


----------



## John M (Jul 4, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thank you for help, but I do not see delete option anywhere.
> Edit clicked, and then I have three options, edit, advanced ( I clicked this and there is still no delete option there), and cancel.



Hmmm? I don't understand what's wrong.  You'll have to ask Heather. 

When I click on "Edit", I get a choice of "Save", "Go advanced", "Delete" and "Cancel". The "Save" button is what you click after you've edited the content of your post. The "Delete" button is what you click if you want the whole post to be deleted. If the post you're deleting is the first post in the thread (therefore, a thread that you started), the whole thread is deleted. I have no idea why I get the "Delete" option and you're not. Sorry.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 5, 2015)

I see all but delete options.


----------

